# Chase me!



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

WOW!

Is the other dog a Japanese spitz?

Em
xx


----------



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Eroswoof,
No it's a Keeshond,but you were close as it used to be known as a German Spitz.
Here's a link to an earlier post where you can see their faces.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/161342-play-hard.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeshond


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Tommytinkroom said:


> Hi Eroswoof,
> No it's a Keeshond,but you were close as it used to be known as a German Spitz.
> Here's a link to an earlier post where you can see their faces.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/161342-play-hard.html


Is he/she yours? Like a hugeeee version of mine :yikes: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)

No Charlie the Keeshond belongs to Marlene who has about 12 dogs all different breeds and mongrels,as soon as one dies she gets another one to replace it.
I have'nt had any pets since my dog and cat died 2yrs ago around about the same time(double heartache).
I came across this pic of a 7 week old Keeshond puppy.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

They're beautiful  

I'm so sorry for your losses  xxxx


----------

